# My baby is finally here.*pics added PG5*



## Mrs-N

*Right ive got a minute to post my birth story,

I was due on the 31st July but my baby was way too comfy to come on time. 
i had a sweep on the 8th August and i lost a bit of my plug but that was it then i had another one on the 11th but again lost more of my plug. 
i was booked in to be induced on thursday 14th if anything hadnt happen by then. 
so when wednesday came round i got used to the fact that i was gonna be induced the next day. 

i was planning on having an early night on wednesday ready for induction day on thursday but the in-laws decided they were gonna come down and they didnt get to ours until about 8.45,so i eventually got to bed at about 10.00
i was hyped up about what was gonna happen the following day that i couldnt sleep then at about 10.30 i was getting this really bad backache and it kept coming and going but didnt think it was anything. 
it was getting worse as the night went on so at about 1am we started to time these backaches and they were coming every 5 mins then they were getting closer and closer,by the time it was 3.30am they were coming every minute,so hubby phoned the delivery suite and they said to come in so we left for the hospital at 4.30ish. 

got to the hospital and a m/w looked me over and in was only 3cms dilated ,on the monday when i had my sweep i was 2cms. 

they wanted to keep me in as i was booked in to be induced,so we stopped in and they signed me up to that horrible bloody m/w i had when i went in a few days earlier when i thought my waters had gone. 

baby was back to back so i had constant backache and it was killing me so i asked for some pain relief but the horrible m/w wouldnt give me gas and air and she give me pethidine. 
im sure she didnt like me coz she was right nasty and when she gave me the injection for the pethidine she jabbed the niddle in so bloody hard she mad me cry. 
pethidine didnt agree with me,i must of been sick about 15 times through the labour. i hated the feeling of being spaced out. 

i wasnt dilating at all so they decided to break my waters to see if that would help but no it didnt do anything. 
i was eventually given another m/w and she was so lovely and caring. 
the hospital had this policy where they check you every 4 hours and no sooner which was abit annoying. 

after they broke my waters i was having gas and air and another boost of pethidine. 
when they checked me after 4 hours of breaking my waters i was only 4cms dilated then they left me for another 4 hours and then i was only 5cms dilated. 
then i had had enough so i asked for the epi (doing well here to say i was only wanting to have gas and air) 
i got told off coz i wasnt keeping still when the woman was trying to put it into my back.
they gave me something else to get me to dilate (dont kow what it was) but it didnt agree with baby,his heart rate kept going down to 70 then up to about 200+. 
i then dilated from 5cms to 9cms in about 10 mins.
i wasnt due to be checked again until midnight but a new m/w came on her shift at 9.30 and decided to check me anyway and she told me to push straight away. By this time there was about 10 people i the room,baby was getting stressed and i was told that they only had 6mins to get him out so they needed to use the suction cap. 

My beautiful baby boy, Joshua James was born at 21.44 on 14-08-08 weighing 7lbs 8oz. 
He is really long,all arms and legs and got assive feet. 
they didnt measure him when he was born. 

the labour was long,traumatic and very stressful but it was deffenetly worth it. 

i was waiting for them to say to me that i needed a c-section but i think it was a case of he needed to be out within 6 mins and a c-section wouldnt of been quick enough. 

i had to be cut so they could get the suction cap on babys head,which was fine but i had 2 men down there doing it,one was teaching a student how to stitch me back up. 

i think i have covered it all,it was a bit of a haze. 

To say i had a long and a bit traumatic labour i felt fine afterwards,i havnt felt down at all im on  24/7. 

i was gonna post some pics but they are too big for an attachment so ill do it another day when i get some time. ​*


----------



## wilbrabeany

congratulations glad it eventually happened naturally.xx


----------



## Mrs-N

thank you. 
yes it happened naturally but not how i wanted it to go but hay my baby is here now. 

:hug:


----------



## Frankie

congratulations xxxxxx


----------



## Laura1984

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations!


----------



## ricschick

congratulations hun!!!!!!!!


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## oOKayOo

Congratualtions!!!


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! :D Can't wait to see some pics of your little man! How's life as a mum? x


----------



## Younglutonmum

Massive congratulations hun xxxx


----------



## EFM

well done!..congrats

x


----------



## bex

congratulations xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun x


----------



## Sparky0207

Congratulations Mrs N

xx


----------



## glamgirl

congratulation sweetheart, i can`t wait for the pictures... BIg :hugs:


----------



## Mrs-N

thank you everyone. 

being a mum is fan-bloody-tastic. 

x x x


----------



## elles28

Congrats cant wait to see some pics of your little man!!


----------



## Lizziepots

Hi Amy, know I've said it befer but congrats! And well done you on your birth! Does sound traumatic but it is so worth it eh? Same day babies too. I'm still in shock at my girl! Enjoy every minute xxxxxxxx


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Hey sweetheart, congrats xXx


----------



## Baby-Love

Congratulations.


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun! cant wait to see pics of your little man! well done hunny xxx


----------



## hotsexymum

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

congrats!!


----------



## MrsP

Congratulations x


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## codex

Congrats on the birth of your little boy :D


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats again hun. Sounds like you did fantastically, well done you :D :hug:


----------



## Mamafy

Thats a great birth story :) Congratulations hun, enjoy your little man :)


----------



## embojet

Congratulations xx


----------



## bambikate

congrats hun x x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done! 
xx


----------



## SalJay

Congratulations and well done!!!!! Can't wait to see some pics of the little man!! xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## SuzyQ

Well done and congrats! Shame about nasty midwife! :grr:


----------



## debralouise

Ah finally eh? 

He was such a stubborn little chap! 

Huge congratulations and well done on such a long labour (I can really sympathise!)

xx xx


----------



## mumy2princess

congratulations :D xx


----------



## Mrs-N

thanks again everyone. 

im gonna try and get some pics up today while he is sleeping. 

x x


----------



## Becki77

Congrats! sounds like you had an awful time but it was all worth it in the end! congrats to Mr N too! x


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats hun. 

:D


----------



## Blob

Congratualtions :yipee:


----------



## Laura--x

Congrats hun 

all that pain and sickness was worth it aye 

Laura x


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Mrs-N

some pics of joshua james. 

* 1st one his of joshua and mummy just after he was born. 
(dont look at me though i look really rough.)

* 2nd one is joshua in his moses basket,i dont think he will be in it for long. 

* 3rd one,joshua on daddys lap. 

* 4th one,joshua with his first teddy.
 



Attached Files:







joshua 006.jpg
File size: 85.8 KB
Views: 203









joshua 032.jpg
File size: 87.8 KB
Views: 181









joshua 041.jpg
File size: 90.9 KB
Views: 169









joshua 052.jpg
File size: 92.2 KB
Views: 184


----------



## Vicky2806

Aww congratulations - he is beautiful xxx


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats xxx


----------



## isil

so cute, congratulations!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

He is gorgeous.
Where is his baby grow in the 2nd pik from? I adore it.


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Gorgeous pics


----------



## Mrs-N

luvbunsazzle said:


> He is gorgeous.
> Where is his baby grow in the 2nd pik from? I adore it.

a friend bought it for him,it was from tesco.


----------



## akamummy

Your little man is just beautiful! Congrats darl you did a wonderful job! :flower:


----------



## Frankie

awwwwwwwwwwwwww x


----------



## gde78

Congratulations! He's gorgeous!


----------



## vicky

aww he is adorable


----------



## ricschick

Mrs-N said:


> some pics of joshua james.
> 
> * 1st one his of joshua and mummy just after he was born.
> (dont look at me though i look really rough.)
> 
> * 2nd one is joshua in his moses basket,i dont think he will be in it for long.
> 
> * 3rd one,joshua on daddys lap.
> 
> * 4th one,joshua with his first teddy.

ah he is beautiful


----------



## alphatee

awww congrats hes adorable xx


----------



## greenkat

Congrats!!


----------



## sam's mum

He is gorgeous!! He looks so tiny next to the bear! :D x


----------



## Kelliex

He's so cute :D 
x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Mrs-N

sam's mum said:


> He is gorgeous!! He looks so tiny next to the bear! :D x

yes i think he was a bit scrunched up. 

do you think he will last long in his moses basket?


----------



## xarlenex

aw wow hes so cutee :) Congrats xx


----------



## Whisper

Congrats hun, he is gorgeous! Sorry to hear you had such a traumatic birth hope you are feeling better now :D

xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats, he's a stunner :D


----------



## CrystalBell

Congts Mrs N, glad your beautiful baby arrived safely.


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahh cute pics hes gorgeous


----------



## stefb

congrats hun hes well cute


----------



## Donna79x

Awww he is gorgeous... well done & congratulations xx


----------



## glamgirl

the pics are very cute... well done you!! ur lil boy look amazing...


----------



## Sparky0207

Just seen your pics hun, what a gorgeous little boy you've got! Congrats again!


----------



## Lizziepots

Great photos! I'm gonna have to add some more now Rebecca has started wearing pink things every now and then rather than all white...was going to start calling her Casper! 

Joshua is adorable xxxxxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done , he's adorable


----------



## Mrs-N

Lizziepots said:


> Great photos! I'm gonna have to add some more now Rebecca has started wearing pink things every now and then rather than all white...was going to start calling her Casper!
> 
> Joshua is adorable xxxxxx

i prefer joshua in neutral colours,he looks clean and fresh in whites and creams. 

hubbys back at work tomorrow :hissy:


----------



## Elli21

congratulations!!! He is such a cutie! :happydance:


----------



## Tinylo

Congrats huni x


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

congratulations, hes a hansom little chappie!

:hug:


----------



## hotsexymum

CONGRATULATIONS!!! he is lovley:hugs::happydance:


----------



## bluebell

Congrats!!

xx


----------



## MrsP

Oh he is beautiful. Congratulations xx


----------



## x-li-x

he is lovely well done xx


----------



## Heather.78

so cute babe I think you look great in your photo I hope I look that good after birth


----------



## Mrs-N

Heather.78 said:


> so cute babe I think you look great in your photo I hope I look that good after birth


your joking right?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congratulations


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats he is lovely and what a birth story being sick 15 times poor you. You did it though and got him out nice and safe. x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations x


----------

